# People who got Invitation on 4 Feb 2013



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Starting this thread for all who got invitation in the 4th Feb 2013 Round of invites.

Please mention your:-

Date of Applying:
Occupation:
Points:
IELTS Score:
Partner Skills Points: Y/N

Good Luck.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Starting this thread for all who got invitation in the 4th Feb 2013 Round of invites.
> 
> ...


Man, You are superfast!!

unless You have traveled back from the future (after 4th Feb 2013)!! I find this hilarious!!

JFF!! 
BR,
Uday


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Funny, yes 
But I appreciate his gesture - as a guy myself who is waiting for Feb 4 invites to be finalized, I understand his impatience. I have subscribed to this thread as well.

Just hope people use this single thread for discussions related to Feb 4 invitations instead of spawning multiple threads.

PRK




UdayBASIS said:


> Man, You are superfast!!
> 
> unless You have traveled back from the future (after 4th Feb 2013)!! I find this hilarious!!
> 
> ...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Funny, yes
> But I appreciate his gesture - as a guy myself who is waiting for Feb 4 invites to be finalized, I understand his impatience. I have subscribed to this thread as well.
> 
> Just hope people use this single thread for discussions related to Feb 4 invitations instead of spawning multiple threads.
> ...


Yes, I too hope so!!

And the wait probably has more influence on our brain!

By the way, people also can get to know the last invited 60 point holders(If everybody replies here). Would be a great relief for people with 60 points in encouraging and keeping up the morale!

Also, Migrator, when did yo apply for EOI?

BR,
Uday


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Man, You are superfast!!
> 
> unless You have traveled back from the future (after 4th Feb 2013)!! I find this hilarious!!
> 
> ...


Hey Uday, 

The anxiety is killing me, what else I can do man. I am just trying to huddle up all those who "WILL" get an invite and "WILL" post it here. 

And, I started this thread because I saw many others have got 1-2 days before the invitation round for example, for the round of 21 January, people received invites in there emails on 19th-20th. That means DIAC has a cut off before the actual invitation date.

So starting a thread on invites a little early isn't a bad idea either right. You visited it, we all are on the same boat(and hopefully the boat is sailing towards Australia).

:focus: Do post it when you get it ok


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, I too hope so!!
> 
> And the wait probably has more influence on our brain!
> 
> ...


My Signature Updated


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Joined you guys...!!!

Wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## cjbchris (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah... good luck everyone... I got 65 points for 6 more days, then it drops to 50.... I hate this age descrimination

_______________________________________

Academic IELTS Nov 2012 overall 8.5 (9, 7.5 , 8.5, 9) - General IELTS Jan 2013 overall 9.0 (9, 9, 8.5, 9) - Vetassess ANZSCO 134214 Welfare Centre Manager, approved Oct 2012 - EOI submitted 31st Jan 2013 (65 points)


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

cjbchris said:


> Yeah... good luck everyone... I got 65 points for 6 more days, then it drops to 50.... I hate this age descrimination
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> Academic IELTS Nov 2012 overall 8.5 (9, 7.5 , 8.5, 9) - General IELTS Jan 2013 overall 9.0 (9, 9, 8.5, 9) - Vetassess ANZSCO 134214 Welfare Centre Manager, approved Oct 2012 - EOI submitted 31st Jan 2013 (65 points)


Good Luck all!!

And Cjbchris, Do not worry about the result.

Your invitation is a premeditated one, since you have 65 points!! Best wishes and good luck still!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Hey Uday,
> 
> The anxiety is killing me, what else I can do man. I am just trying to huddle up all those who "WILL" get an invite and "WILL" post it here.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Migrator!! 

Your initiative is an all welcome one!

Also, I could see your points are 60 and applied for Jan 28th. Did You check out the last round's last invited 60 point holders date & time?

BR,
Uday


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Good Luck Migrator!!
> 
> Your initiative is an all welcome one!
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

Yes I noticed last round's invitations timelines and saw that people usually are getting there invites a day before than the actual Invitation date. Lets see if that comes true for us.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, I too hope so!!
> 
> And the wait probably has more influence on our brain!
> 
> ...


Hello

I have logged my EOI on 15th january with 60 Points & got the Invitation on 21st jan for 189 Visa.

I have assessed as a mechanical engineer form Engineers Australia.

Thanks


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Yes I noticed last round's invitations timelines and saw that people usually are getting there invites a day before than the actual Invitation date. Lets see if that comes true for us.


Migrator,

That means we can expect any round of invitations tonight right? 

Love to have that buddy. Lets wait and see...!!! All the best.


----------



## GoDownUnder (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know usually around what time will DIAC send invitation emails on Feb 04? All the best to everyone !! 

thanks


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

GoDownUnder said:


> Does anyone know usually around what time will DIAC send invitation emails on Feb 04? All the best to everyone !!
> 
> thanks


No Invite yet I guess. Still waiting. I am with 60 points so anyways on the edge, will look forward to another round if I miss this one


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

I am in the same boat...submitted my EOI on 25th Jan with 60 points


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

sidmi said:


> I am in the same boat...submitted my EOI on 25th Jan with 60 points


The Cut Off of 3 Feb 2013 is now exceeded as its 12:00 Midnight of 4th Feb 2013 in Melbourne.

Lets see who are the lucky one to gets an email 

I am :ranger:


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Got an invite folks... my details in my signature.

Best of luck to others who are waiting for the invite.

PRK



Migrator said:


> The Cut Off of 3 Feb 2013 is now exceeded as its 12:00 Midnight of 4th Feb 2013 in Melbourne.
> 
> Lets see who are the lucky one to gets an email
> 
> I am :ranger:


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just now got an invite guys.....!!!

Soooooo happyyyyyy....!!! Thanks to all.


----------



## yasirshah10 (Oct 14, 2012)

I got invitation on 3rd of december applied visa on 17 december. However, on 3rd february i got a message in my skillselect that my EOI has expired and today I got another invitation. Isnt that weird? ( i.e I shouldnt be getting invitation again as I have already applied a visa lol )


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Yasir,
Not to worry... this is a known "bug" or issue in the Skillselect system. I remember reading about it on this forum a couple of days back. 

Just ignore... read this notification on Skillselect website.
EOI Status update issues » SkillSelect Support

PRK




yasirshah10 said:


> I got invitation on 3rd of december applied visa on 17 december. However, on 3rd february i got a message in my skillselect that my EOI has expired and today I got another invitation. Isnt that weird? ( i.e I shouldnt be getting invitation again as I have already applied a visa lol )


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Yaay....
Just got an invite.
Applied on 26th Jan with 60 points.


----------



## yasirshah10 (Oct 14, 2012)

PRK said:


> Yasir,
> Not to worry... this is a known "bug" or issue in the Skillselect system. I remember reading about it on this forum a couple of days back.
> 
> Just ignore... read this notification on Skillselect website.
> ...


Thanks buddy! you have saved me speculating about this issue. Have a good one!


----------



## cjbchris (Aug 29, 2011)

2 days before I turn 45 yrs old... got the invite!!!! delighted... GOOD LUCK to everyone else


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got an Invite guys, Yeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

cjbchris said:


> 2 days before I turn 45 yrs old... got the invite!!!! delighted... GOOD LUCK to everyone else


I'm so glad for you....I'm due to put my EOI in 14/05 with 60 points and I will have six weeks for an invite.....you have filled me with a lot of hope.....well done&good luck


----------



## cjbchris (Aug 29, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> I'm so glad for you....I'm due to put my EOI in 14/05 with 60 points and I will have six weeks for an invite.....you have filled me with a lot of hope.....well done&good luck


Good luck Guys... fingers crossed for you.

Chris


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Thanks )..... I'm being super positive....PR on the way for us all


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Thanks )..... I'm being super positive....PR on the way for us all


Fyi..i too got an invite today ... Already updated in eoi submitted club..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone with ANZ Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 points got an invite ?

Not sure if occupation ceiling has reached.


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

sidmi said:


> Has anyone with ANZ Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 points got an invite ?
> 
> Not sure if occupation ceiling has reached.


I didn't get the invitation, I think the ceiling has reached


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

sidmi said:


> Has anyone with ANZ Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 points got an invite ?
> 
> Not sure if occupation ceiling has reached.


Did you get invite ?


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

No I am still waiting not received it yet


----------



## indiadhaval (Oct 15, 2012)

*04 Feb 2013 - Got an Invite - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst*

Got an Invite email for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) at 06:43 PM IST. Happy.. 

Was worried about the ICT Business Analyst Ceiling. Through without issues.

Date of Applying: 31 Jan 2013
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Points: 70
IELTS Score: L-8.5,R-8.0,W-7.5,S-7.5
Partner Skills Points: Y/N - No


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!

I beleive higher points have helped you in getting invitation in this round.

Still not clear if the ceiling has reached or it is only being sent for higher points


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi All, 

Thanks for replying on my thread, I was also able to grab a seat in the 4 Feb 2013 Round of invitations, feeling awesome. All the best for the rest of the process 

Date of Applying: 28 Jan 2013
Invited on: 4 Feb 2013
Occupation: ICT Software Engineer 
Points: 60
IELTS Score: L-6.5,R-6.5,W-8.0,S-6.5
Partner Skills Points: Y/N - Yes


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Signature Updated


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

COngrats to all who got invites, but could someone tell me...what does....signature updated ??? Thanks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> COngrats to all who got invites, but could someone tell me...what does....signature updated ??? Thanks


The signature is the text &/ numbers &/ images that appear at the bottom of your each of the posts you make on this forum. Members use this to communicate the significant dates in their EOI & visa application process.

To access your signature simply go to your control panel by clickiing on the button labelled 'Úser CP' at the top of your page - its on the same ribbon with the logout button, but on the extreme left.

Customise your signature to include significant dates and update it each time a new significant moment occurs on your visa application journey.


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

J&R,
People are referring to their personal signatures on this forum, i.e. the line you see at the bottom of each post. Folks usually fill in their details & dates so that everyone gets their background easily.

I see that you don't have a signature yet... You can edit your own through the Quick Links near the top of this page.

PRK



Judy&Rob said:


> COngrats to all who got invites, but could someone tell me...what does....signature updated ??? Thanks


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Joined the forum. Got invite with 65 points under ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Just got an Invite guys, Yeyyyyyyyyy


Congrats Migrator!!

Good times started, I guess!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Got an invite folks... my details in my signature.
> 
> Best of luck to others who are waiting for the invite.
> 
> PRK


Hey PRK,

Congrats!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats Migrator!!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey PRK,
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Migrator!!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Same here:ranger:


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,
Got Invite with 60pts. EOI submitted on 31th Jan.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

have a lil fate mate....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

good info....:clap2:


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi guys , 

Any one had a response for figures like :

EOI - Applied on 29th JAN 

IELTS - 7

Score - 60

Target - 261112 (Systems Analyst)


----------



## sanyoz (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Colombo,

I have a similar situation with business analyst. Didn't have any hopes of receiving invite, considering the occupation ceiling but there are people getting invite. May be due to higher points. I applied on 29 th Jan as well with 60 points.


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have submitted a feedback form regarding the data not being up-to-date on immi website. Hope they would work on it soon and spare a lot of us from this uncertainty. Will update here when I hear back from them. Till then, fingers crossed. I really don't want to believe that the quota is over.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Hie guys,

May I invite all who got invite for 189 to add their details to this spreadsheet

It is a shared google document that you can access anytime to check the progress of all fellow applicants in one place.

Hoping to see you there.


----------



## kshah (Jan 28, 2013)

*Total work exp?*



Migrator said:


> My Signature Updated


How many years of exp. do you have?

Also overall 7 bands gave you 10 points? I read 7 in each module only will work.

Please help, I am making up my mind for Skillselect having 6 years of exp as software developer.

Thank you.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

sanyoz said:


> Hi Colombo,
> 
> I have a similar situation with business analyst. Didn't have any hopes of receiving invite, considering the occupation ceiling but there are people getting invite. May be due to higher points. I applied on 29 th Jan as well with 60 points.


Hi Sanyoz

Yes there is a great possibility of reach the sealing of our sector.
 but just keep fingers crossed as who know what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## ke_up (Jul 7, 2011)

*Received the EOI but need advise*

Hello Everyone, I have received the EOI on 4th Feb, But i have a question, If someone can answer it please,

in the EOI, i have entered the Overseas Experience of 1 year, which i can prove it, But i have not claimed any points for that, that was just for the reference,

when i applied for TR last year, i am not sure if the same thing i have entered in Form 1276 where they ask for 10 years of employment history

will this create any issue?

please advise if any one has idea about it..

thanks in advance..


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Well if it's worth anything to anyone here's mine:

Total Points: 60
Nominated Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Submitted EOI: Jan 25, 2013
EOI Invitation: Feb 4, 2013
Submitted Visa Application: Feb 11, 2013
CO Allocated: Soon!
Visa Granted: Soon!


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

imstaying said:


> Well if it's worth anything to anyone here's mine:
> 
> Total Points: 60
> Nominated Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> ...


Ur docs staus changed to received?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Ur docs staus changed to received?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


yeh most of them except for ielts, afp clearance, and passport, which for some reason is still on required..

apparently, it's nothing to be excited about. we still have a long wait to go.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

imstaying said:


> yeh most of them except for ielts, afp clearance, and passport, which for some reason is still on required..
> 
> apparently, it's nothing to be excited about. we still have a long wait to go.


Ohh ok. Keep me updated so that i'll have an idea abt mine. Mine lodged on 13th feb.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys, there is a new thread started for awaiting CO feb applicants. Please use the thread to update


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Did Anyone from the 04th Feb'13 invitation round get any info or try calling DIAC to check on the tentative date on which CO might get assigned ?

Considering the fact that the number of invitations in the month of Jan'13 were less compared to Dec'12 and having noticed a couple of people with application date as 24th Jan'13 who already have a CO assigned, I am hoping we can expect a CO to pick our cases by end of Mar'13.

What say guys ? Any updates ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

